# Leather Seat Crease



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

I think you had it backwards, typically the center piece is real and the sides aren't. That crease doesn't look too bad, might talk to your dealer about options for what they can do warranty wise if it cracks prematurely. Dads camaro's seat got replaced under warranty - but it had a tear in it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To me it looks like the normal character you see developing in pretty much any kind of leather seating that gets regular use.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup. Only my drivers seat has developed this so far. I think as the leather stretches it has to happen. My seats are definitely more comfortable than when I first got them.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Please don't mix Leather with Pleather. For the record it looks fine and continue with your leather maintenance regimen, anything is better than Cloth! I used Lexol and the bottle bought in Miami outlived my Sonata here in CA, and almost outlived me:wub:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Go to better homes and garden and look up Care for leather upholstery ..

Here is my ? 
How is adding yuck chemicals to Sealed leather treating sealed leather ...IT Don't ! All you end up doing is adding layers of yuck that extract Dyes from your cloths .......

Goof Balls ........................


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's normal. Ours has those too.

In the Cruze, the seating surface is what is leather - that includes the inserts (the center portion), as well as the inner half of the bolster (inside of the stitching seam).


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

My 2 cents ... it looks like that particular piece of leather was slightly larger than it should have been and when it was sewn together (most likely by a machine) it simply wasn't pulled tight enough.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

brian v said:


> Here is my ?
> How is adding yuck chemicals to Sealed leather treating sealed leather ...IT Don't ! All you end up doing is adding layers of yuck that extract Dyes from your cloths .......
> 
> Goof Balls ........................


How exactly do they seal the leather? I'm curious ... 
You better not tell the folks that make MaGuires leather care products, or they'll go out of business LOL


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Dawg let go of me leg ..I need to walk away while I am still able ...

Look up the Manufacturing processes of upholstery grade Leathers and Keep researching IT Spaycase . Then get back to this wiser and been around the world more times than I really care to think about ...

In other words prove me wrong with yer magical mystery whatever you come up with next ... 

By the way VoTe and bring 4 others to VoTe ..


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> Go to better homes and garden and look up Care for leather upholstery ..
> 
> Here is my ?
> How is adding yuck chemicals to Sealed leather treating sealed leather ...IT Don't ! All you end up doing is adding layers of yuck that extract Dyes from your cloths .......
> ...


Lexol is people, no its Fish Oil. It never extracted dyes from my clothes, I didn't start smelling like a Fish nor did I require fish food. I did however have a craving for crustaceans


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

spaycace said:


> How exactly do they seal the leather? I'm curious ...
> You better not tell the folks that make MaGuires leather care products, or they'll go out of business LOL



You have now just been indoctrinated into the







Club ..enjoy your trophy .


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

finally it happens to some one else here. i have 8k miles on my CTD same interior and it looks the same if not a few more folds where your shoulder rest on


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mine looks pretty much exactly the same as yours. I wouldn't worry too much about it. 

As for Brian's point regarding sealed leather, I've heard others make this argument, but it makes me feel better to use some cleaner/conditioner. I personally use Zaino Z9 and Z10 (cleaner/conditioner). It smells amazing and doesn't make the leather feel like it's covered in chemicals as Brian says. I think that other leather products I've used do just that. (I've never used Lexol, but I've read good things about it.....)


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Be glad you don't drive a ford...lol



15,700 miles 

Passenger seat looks pretty good. Rear seats are perfect. Wonder why


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I use this for all my leather....

Adam's Interior and Leather Car Cleaner Kit | Detailing a Car


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

au201 said:


> Be glad you don't drive a ford...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh a Mustang. Aren't just the seat bottoms actual leather and the creased parts shown pleather, fake leather aka Vinyl?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like leather being leather to me.....creasing happens.

Most leather care products succeed at keeping the normal creases that develop from cracking, if used as instructed.

Most recommend the conditioner be applied hours in advance of removing the excess.......good products are two part systems.....most nuts like myself apply the conditioner in the evening when I'm done using the car.
Next morning, I finish the process.

The lines give it 'Character'

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Oh a Mustang. Aren't just the seat bottoms actual leather and the creased parts shown pleather, fake leather aka Vinyl?


That's definitely a full leather seating surface, albeit a bit too soft. Inserts and the top faces of the bolsters. Vinyl doesn't wear like that.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Oh a Mustang. Aren't just the seat bottoms actual leather and the creased parts shown pleather, fake leather aka Vinyl?


I'm pretty sure the entire seating surface is leather, albeit "crappy" leather as some say (not sure there is different qualities of leather, I just think the foam might be too soft in this application.). I think just the sides and back of the seats are vinyl. hey, they're comfortable. Lol. As long as the creases don't turn in to cracks i don't mind. They add a sense of "I'm actually driven" in a way (probably just justifying it to myself...let me have it. Lol). I have cleaned and conditioned them and will continue to do so every 2-3 months. Car is garage kept for now, so hopefully that helps too. 

Find the leather in the Cruze and other GM cars seems to be harder to crease. Mom has a GMC Terrain with 60,000 miles on it. Only the corner where she slides in and out has a few creases in it. Also keep this leather conditioned. Dads Camaro, 30,000 miles but it's a 2010 that sits outside. A few more creases, but still very few. Not sure if GM just uses "good" leather or if it's the stiff and firm foam they use that keeps the leather from constantly being stretched by foam deformation...hmmm. 

Wonder how Brian's leather is doing.... @brian v is yours a premium? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Is the interior of the car warm when you guys are leaning the leather? I been using Mothers and a soft bristle brush to clean my seats for years in the other car. Drivers seat see's the most action so it's doing to deteriorate at a faster speed than the other seating positions. 

This is 2006 model year Subaru seats and I'm the 3rd owner of this interior. 



















I wonder how XR is holding up on his dealer installed leather in his eco.


----------



## Blazerfan (Feb 9, 2016)

Cheap couches are "pleather" or bonded leather, while a quality sofa and automotive seating is typically a full grain leather. It needs nurishing to keep it from drying out.


----------

